# where can I buy Glow in the dark inks for t shirt



## EAZEE (Jun 27, 2012)

where can I buy Glow in the dark inks for t shirt pls

thanks.


----------



## Mr Spokesman (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi Isiaka, Where are you located?


----------



## EAZEE (Jun 27, 2012)

Africa Nigeria.


----------



## Mr Spokesman (Oct 8, 2014)

Im in Philippines, we use a great Glow Ink, Keenworth brand, not sure locally for you sorry. Check shipping rates and PM me if you like


----------



## Grizzityg (Oct 28, 2014)

I've heard that the Keenworth brand is good, but haven't had any success finding it unfortunately. Hopefully I can track it down soon.


----------



## EAZEE (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the useful information, can I get the website or contact info pls.


----------



## Mr Spokesman (Oct 8, 2014)

Keenworth is a great company with very good inks and a wide range. 

Whats your location Grizzityg?

I can supply Keenworth products just email me: [email protected]

Shipping is from Philippines as its where production is based.

To learn about the products check out Keenworth.com

Kind Regards to all.


----------



## alexacart (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr Spokesman said:


> Keenworth is a great company with very good inks and a wide range.
> 
> Whats your location Grizzityg?
> 
> ...


There has a greate white ink to print on dark t-shirt, the price around 200usd, you can look at: 

BROTHERJET DTG-TX2 Direct To Garment Printer Ink


----------

